
I like big fonts and I cannot lie - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/big-fonts/
======
naoru
I'm quite prone to prolonged intermittent migraines caused by eye strain.
Bumping font size from 14 to 16 for a week is sometimes the only thing that
helps.

But there's another side to this — I can't use my laptop anymore because even
15" is a bit small for everything I usually keep on my 1440p ultrawide
display.

Being born with shitty eyesight sucks. Deteriorating eyesight before 30 super
sucks.

------
082349872349872
TIL big butts are called tuns:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/En...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/English_wine_cask_units.jpg/750px-
English_wine_cask_units.jpg)

